# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Sembrarán nubes en cuencas de tres embalses de Puerto Rico

## Jonasino

> Bajo un monitoreo especial de profesores de la Universidad de Puerto Rico (UPR) se comenzará en la Isla un proyecto piloto de tres meses para sembrar nubes en las cuencas de los embalses de Carraízo, La Plata y Cidra, informó hoy el presidente de la institución, Uroyoán R. Walker Ramos, y el presidente de la Autoridad de Acueductos y Alcantarillados (AAA), Alberto Lázaro.
> 
> El cloud seeding estará a cargo de la empresa Seeding Operations & Atmospheric Research (SOAR), contratada por la AAA a razón de $66,500 mensuales.
> 
> La intervención de los profesores de la UPR será para evaluar la efectividad de la tecnología disponible para la siembra de nubes que ha sido utilizada en otros países para lidiar con la deficiencia de precipitación.
> 
> Específicamente, la tecnología que se utilizará en la Isla es la inyección de Cloruro de Calcio y el Yoduro de Plata en las nubes. El objetivo es provocar lluvias, principalmente, en las cuencas o sobre los embalses de Carraízo, La Plata y Cidra.
> 
> Según el Monitor de Sequía de los Estados Unidos, el 83.17 por ciento del territorio de la isla está bajo los efectos de sequía provocados por una deficiencia de precipitación. Estas condiciones han provocado un drástico descenso en los niveles de los principales cuerpos de agua utilizados para servir a la población, sobre todos los de la mitad este de la Isla.
> ...


Fuente: Elnuevodia.com

----------

